# Sexuality?



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

So what are you? Just wondering what ratio we have here :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

How crappy, I asked for a poll...ah well. I'll get the ball rolling *puts hand up* Bisexual.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Bi leaning gay.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Bi leaning gay.


:3 Meow, but im here


Im Bi.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Dec 1, 2008)

Asexual. Or nonsexual. Or 'repressed'. Whatever your word is for it.

This can also be filed under 'meh', I guess. I just can't envision myself having sex, let alone in a relationship. I can't even talk to anyone on a personal level without fucking things up.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:
			
		

> Bi leaning gay.



I'll lean you back :3 Not in a sexual manner of course, because that would make me a perve.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> :3 Meow, but im here


 
The good ones are always taken.

Besides, we've already established you're an honorary chick.  Go get your maid outfit.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm the sexuality that everyone already knows I am :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> The good ones are always taken.
> 
> Besides, we've already established you're an honorary chick.  Go get your maid outfit.


*Dresses like a french maid* Well... uh... ._.


NekoFox08 said:


> I'm the sexuality that everyone already knows I am :3


Of course


----------



## Tycho (Dec 1, 2008)

Another... sexuality... thread...

Maybe they should just make a goddamn sticky poll for this.  I mean, DAMN, this has to be at least the fourteenth "which side of the plate do you swing from" thread I've seen...


----------



## Tigre (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm bisexual and looking for love in all the wrong places, lol


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Tigre said:


> I'm bisexual and looking for love in all the wrong places, lol



In the ear?


----------



## Tigre (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> In the ear?



lol, Family Guy right?


----------



## Defiant (Dec 1, 2008)

Completely straight male.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Tigre said:


> lol, Family Guy right?



Uhh, nah. Just thought it up when I read your post.


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

bi.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Bye, I'm off to sleep. G'night FAF.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Straight...


----------



## Takun (Dec 1, 2008)

The one where I'm taken so it doesn't matter ;3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> The one where I'm taken so it doesn't matter ;3


rub it in my face why don't you -.-'


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

G-g-g-g-g-gay. Not bi, gay.


----------



## Takun (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> rub it in my face why don't you -.-'



You will get no such thing.  That's not for you.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You will get no such thing.  That's not for you.


I guess you rubbed me the wrong way... why so rough with me?


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 1, 2008)

Straight.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

Bi, leaning very much gay...


----------



## 479canine (Dec 1, 2008)

Straight as well...


----------



## Qoph (Dec 1, 2008)

Bi, don't really lean one way or the other, although I do sometimes have periods where I'm more attracted to one gender.  I guess you could say it changes like my moods.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> So what are you? Just wondering what ratio we have here :3



Bisexual.


----------



## sissyfoxlei (Dec 1, 2008)

gay... is strait curious a thing or am I just silly?


----------



## feastonthelake (Dec 1, 2008)

.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

sissyfoxlei said:


> gay... is strait curious a thing or am I just silly?


I... don't... know .___. 

by the way, do you mind me asking, are you now male or female trans?


----------



## sissyfoxlei (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I... don't... know .___.
> 
> by the way, do you mind me asking, are you now male or female trans?



I am Male to female.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

sissyfoxlei said:


> I am Male to female.


oh ok... damn, that straight curious question is gonna kill me ._. I wanna find the answer to that x3


----------



## sissyfoxlei (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh ok... damn, that straight curious question is gonna kill me ._. I wanna find the answer to that x3



Heee, I don't think it is something people say. It was just another way of saying I'm sort of interested in women but not very ^^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

sissyfoxlei said:


> Heee, I don't think it is something people say. It was just another way of saying I'm sort of interested in women but not very ^^


I have a transgender friend, and she jokes about her being "straight" alot. she was previously male, and now she can safely say she's straight xD


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

Bisexual, but heavily leaning gay. Only one girl keeps me bi, and I've found a guy that I love way more than I have ever her. So maybe I am not too far off being truely gay.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the womens!


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> I love the womens!



Fag.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Fag.


Hetero.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Fag.



dont smoke


----------



## iBurro (Dec 2, 2008)

Asexual. Thx.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

iBurro said:


> Asexual. Thx.



You're welcome.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> dont smoke


it's a nasty habit


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Hetero.



Too far, bro.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Too far, bro.


oh? what are you gonna do hetero? go do whatever it is hetero's do with boobs and stuff >:3

how do you like being hetero bashed?


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh? what are you gonna do hetero? go do whatever it is hetero's do with boobs and stuff >:3
> 
> how do you like being hetero bashed?



I don't much appreciate it.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh? what are you gonna do hetero? go do whatever it is hetero's do with boobs and stuff >:3
> 
> how do you like being hetero bashed?



boobs are awesome!  I love boobs!  they make for great pillows.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I don't much appreciate it.



Its funny as shit though


----------



## Crevan (Dec 2, 2008)

I am gay.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 2, 2008)

I swing in only one direction, and it's not at an angle.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> boobs are awesome!  I love boobs!  they make for great pillows.


anything makes for a great pillow when you're cuddling with that person ^_^ 

although... if I lay on a guy's lap, I gotta be prepared for the possibility that something might poke the back of my head ._.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> anything makes for a great pillow when you're cuddling with that person ^_^
> 
> although... if I lay on a guy's lap, I gotta be prepared for the possibility that something might poke the back of my head ._.



Those studded belts are treacherous, man.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> anything makes for a great pillow when you're cuddling with that person ^_^
> 
> although... if I lay on a guy's lap, I gotta be prepared for the possibility that something might poke the back of my head ._.



yeah going deaf in one ear when all you wanted was a place to rest your head , not a good time.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> yeah going deaf in one ear when all you wanted was a place to rest your head , not a good time.


hey, you may think guys are uncomfortable to cuddle with, buuuut... I know from personal experience, they're mighty comfortable TvT


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 2, 2008)

Boobs say otherwise, man.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hey, you may think guys are uncomfortable to cuddle with, buuuut... I know from personal experience, they're mighty comfortable TvT



Guys have wider shoulders for bigger cuddles.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Boobs say otherwise, man.


what was that? I'm sorry... I didn't catch that T.T


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Boobs say otherwise, man.



Nothing like planting your head between a perky set of 44 DDs..............


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Boobs say otherwise, man.



Dude... boobs just push you away and take up space that could otherwise be occupied by cuddle.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

You know after being in the fandom for as long as I have I have really started to wonder how many gay males ages 14 to 20 are gay because it truly is who they are or because its like livestrong with butt sex.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> You know after being in the fandom for as long as I have I have really started to wonder how many gay males ages 14 to 20 are gay because it truly is who they are or because its like livestrong with butt sex.


I'm... gay. I have no sexual attraction to females, sorry. if you ask me why, I could tell you, but I'll get a bit descriptive, and I don't think people want that xD


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm... gay. I have no sexual attraction to females, sorry. if you ask me why, I could tell you, but I'll get a bit descriptive, and I don't think people want that xD



I am not saying its everyone , it just seems like a trend , and makes me wonder how many teens will go "what the fuck have I been doing" a decade from now.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> You know after being in the fandom for as long as I have I have really started to wonder how many gay males ages 14 to 20 are gay because it truly is who they are or because its like livestrong with butt sex.



I'd really like to believe that it's just a phase... :/


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> I am not saying its everyone , it just seems like a trend , and makes me wonder how many teens will go "what the fuck have I been doing" a decade from now.


you don't question women about this?... of course you realize, there are more bisexual women than there are just about any other sexuality... I swear, I truly think 100% of women in my school are bisexul, whether it be a trend, or not


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you don't question women about this?... of course you realize, there are more bisexual women than there are just about any other sexuality... I swear, I truly think 100% of women in my school are bisexul, whether it be a trend, or not



Most likely out of boredom, or of actually being outright lezzies but uncomfortable with admitting it to themselves or others.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you don't question women about this?... of course you realize, there are more bisexual women than there are just about any other sexuality... I swear, I truly think 100% of women in my school are bisexul, whether it be a trend, or not



Oh I do question them.  My question to them tends to be why aren't you jumping on the bandwagon? (lesbians are awesome)

Joking aside I believe it is the same for both , there are those who are just who they are , and those who want to be part of the herd.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

I sincerely believe that some sort of subconscious teenage rebellion caused or at least contributed to my homosexuality.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Most likely out of boredom, or of actually being outright lezzies but uncomfortable with admitting it to themselves or others.


uncomfortable about admitting it? I see two girls make out in my highschool every day... 0_o

I'm almost certain it's a "hey, please look at me, so later we can fuck" situation


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh? what are you gonna do hetero? go do whatever it is hetero's do with boobs and stuff >:3
> 
> how do you like being hetero bashed?


Men can play with boobs too... ;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> uncomfortable about admitting it? I see two girls make out in my highschool every day... 0_o
> 
> I'm almost certain it's a "hey, please look at me, so later we can fuck" situation


Amusing, my school didnt tolerate PDA. Holding hands would get you a referral.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> uncomfortable about admitting it? I see two girls make out in my highschool every day... 0_o



Did they actually SAY that they're lesbian?


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Amusing, my school didnt tolerate PDA. Holding hands would get you a referral.



I've seen kids on the verge of tearing off their clothes and fucking in the middle of the hall with no teacher interference at all.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Did they actually SAY that they're lesbian?


oh, I'm mostly refering to the trend of bisexual women. they brag about being bi, and make out, so other guys can look at them in hopes that they would get screwed by them later on


----------



## PopTheIguana (Dec 2, 2008)

its all straight with me.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, I'm mostly refering to the trend of bisexual women. they brag about being bi, and make out, so other guys can look at them in hopes that they would get screwed by them later on



Truth be told kissing is as far as most of "bi" females in highschool will ever go.  Cause it is part of the in thing to do.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> Truth be told kissing is as far as most of "bi" females in highschool will ever go.  Cause it is part of the in thing to do.



Attention whores, cockteases, and idiots.  Of course, others just ENCOURAGE them.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Attention whores, cockteases, and idiots.  Of course, others just ENCOURAGE them.



I thought we were suppose to encourage the girl on girl action............. did I miss a memo or something?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> I thought we were suppose to encourage the girl on girl action............. did I miss a memo or something?


ugh whatever -_-


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> I thought we were suppose to encourage the girl on girl action............. did I miss a memo or something?



There's a point at which the prevarication and posturing just becomes tiresome (IMO, anyway - I'm sure sex-starved pimple-farming adolescent males would beg to differ.)

A little teasing = OK, that's amusing, a little sexy.
A lot of teasing = OK, you know what, knock it the fuck off, please... or make good your bluff, your call.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not telling. >:C


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm gay. Pretty shy about it too, especially to people I've known for awhile. I'm always afraid of what the reactions may be, knowing some of my friends are/might be homophobic =/


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not telling. >:C



^
Haetsexual

That's right, he gets off to HAET

Yes, there is such a thing

HAET can be sexy


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ^
> Haetsexual
> 
> That's right, he gets off to HAET
> ...



Azure is my lover.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, I'm mostly refering to the trend of bisexual women. they brag about being bi, and make out, so other guys can look at them in hopes that they would get screwed by them later on


 
This is why my high school experience sucked. XD I wish people would tell me when they're using me to get guys interested beforehand so I don't waste my time.

Not that there aren't worse ways to waste one's time.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> This is why my high school experience sucked. XD I wish people would tell me when they're using me to get guys interested beforehand so I don't waste my time.
> 
> Not that there aren't worse ways to waste one's time.



You've got me interested, alright.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ^
> Haetsexual
> 
> That's right, he gets off to HAET
> ...



what the hell's haetseual lol?
i'm 30% gay and 70% straight^^. I found this cool website my friend showed me where they calculated how gay or straight u are.Too bad I lost the link (sorry to all sexually confused people out there!)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

You are thirteen years old, you are not allowed to have a sexuality.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You've got me interested, alright.


 
Oh, you. *limpwrist.*

...*jumps off cliff to a well deserved death.*


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, me. :3

I have a thing for otters, what can I say.

And lesbians.

And lesbian otters.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

Bi, predominantly hetero, but currently in love with a guy.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You are thirteen years old, you are not allowed to have a sexuality.



It's never too young to start. And I'm not 13


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

MayDay said:


> It's never too young to start. And I'm not 13





MayDay said:


> 13 year old virgin





MayDay said:


> Age: 20



One of these things are not like the other ones~

And yes you are WAY too young to start.

Even in Sweden and those guys are fucked.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> One of these things are not like the other ones~
> 
> And yes you are WAY too young to start.
> 
> Even in Sweden and those guys are fucked.



oh, right...my avatar signature. A stupid joke I made of the movie '40 year old virgin'. 
And sweden isn't the only one, netherlands has legalized prostitution and marijuana among other things...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

MayDay said:


> oh, right...my avatar signature. A stupid joke I made of the movie '40 year old virgin'.
> And sweden isn't the only one, netherlands has legalized prostitution and marijuana among other things...



Also, you sound like a thirteen year old.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

I am, regretfully, sexually attracted to forks.

My attempts to pleasure one have come to naught. On the other hand, I can now piss in several interesting and disturbing directions that I couldn't before.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Sporks are way hotter.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sporks are way hotter.



Sporks are sluts. They're so desperate for sex they're trying to cover all bases.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

They are the bisexuals of the silverware world.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Also, you sound like a thirteen year old.



why, thank you!


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> They are the bisexuals of the silverware world.



I haven't ever seen a METAL spork.  They're all just cheap plastic.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

"New from Ruth Westheimer: The Sexuality of Silverware."

"YOU MUST SQVEEZ ZE SPOON, YES, UNTIL IT MELTS LIKE HOT BUTTER!"


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

MayDay said:


> why, thank you!



So not something to be happy about

unless you're younger than 13.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I haven't ever seen a METAL spork. They're all just cheap plastic.


 





^ titanium.  v stainless steel.  damn straight.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


>



WHAT THE SHIT

FUCKING NIGHTMARES TONIGHT


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

What the shit?

WHY would you bother making a metal spork? They're not good at ANYTHING, for fuck's sake...


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> WHAT THE SHIT
> 
> FUCKING NIGHTMARES TONIGHT



THE SPORKS, DAVID, THE FUCKING SPORKS ARE COMING FOR YOU

Not even walls made of steel and concrete can save you.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 2, 2008)

Perhaps they're good for salads?


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

Like a ruler.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Who cares if they're actually useful?  They're _awesome_.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


>


What the SHIT is that thing?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Fucked up stainless steel spork.  =D


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> What the shit?
> 
> WHY would you bother making a metal spork? They're not good at ANYTHING, for fuck's sake...



lol yeah...half spoon, half fork. 
What you get in the end is a malfunctioning eating utensil


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Fucked up stainless steel spork.  =D



More like alien probing device.  Yeesh.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

*rolls about*

I look at the damn thing and then I think "Holy shit, it looks like it could use a haircut" and then I go off again.

Fucking Kokopelli looking spork.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 2, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> *rolls about*
> 
> I look at the damn thing and then I think "Holy shit, it looks like it could use a haircut" and then I go off again.
> 
> Fucking Kokopelli looking spork.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm still having a hard time wondering how a thread on sexuality became a thread on 'sporks'


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Reverse furry thread derailment.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

Sporks>YIFFYIFFYIFF


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, the yiff currency has been severely devalued...
the economy was worser than I thought.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

THIS THREAD DERAILMENT MAKES NO SENSE
IT IS SO CONFUSING
FUCK


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> THIS THREAD DERAILMENT MAKES NO SENSE
> IT IS SO CONFUSING
> FUCK



FUCKING CRUISE CONTROL
GODDAMN CAPS
SHIT


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> FUCKING CRUISE CONTROL
> GODDAMN CAPS
> SHIT


WHO THE SHIT STINKING SHEILA USES CAPS LOCK
MEN USE THE SHIFT KEY
DICK


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a couple relationships with females in highschool, even had a very serious one in college, it was interesting to say the least, I enjoyed it quite a bit. Now that IM older me and my roomate still experiment, her being a bit older then me we moved on from "Teheh think we'll get caught?" To "lets just make each other feel good." which is what I prefer anyway.

IM Bisexual leaning towards males but I do love a change of pace maybe in the form of... oh i dont know.... a certain river otter. Cmon Nylak... lets CUDDLE!


----------



## Unstupefed (Dec 2, 2008)

Bi and loving it o/


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> WHO THE SHIT STINKING SHEILA USES CAPS LOCK
> MEN USE THE SHIFT KEY
> DICK



GO DIE IN A FUCKING FIRE
I USE SHIFT TOO
CUNT


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm so hardcore I hold both shift keys at once


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm so hardcore I hold both shift keys at once



Step the fuck back!


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm so hardcore I hold both shift keys at once


OH SHI-


----------



## Unstupefed (Dec 2, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> OH SHI-



what a skill! :O


----------



## Takun (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm so hardcore I hold both shift keys at once



oh yeah, well i got caps on and both shift keys down while i type in lower case.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

HE'S A MADMAN


----------



## PridedFalcon (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I THOUGHT I was straight, but now I am leaning towards bi; thanks, FA! XD


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

Bi, leaning straight only because my latest romantic adventure had a tongue piercing and she caused some kind of tongue PTSD.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 2, 2008)

oooh a female husky! fooled me thought you were a guy crab.


----------



## wettfox (Dec 2, 2008)

bi leaning gay , becouse im kinda not into woman any more ....
i always get the most silly problems with ehm


----------



## brrrr (Dec 2, 2008)

wettfox said:


> bi leaning gay , becouse im kinda not into woman any more ....
> i always get the most silly problems with ehm


Can relate with this.

I find girls sexy and all that, but I've had a good deal of bad experiences as far as relationships. Kind of to the point where I have no desire to ever be in a relationship with them again. I love their bodies, hate everything else. >_>


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Depends on how you want to look at it, the best answer would probably be none at  all, I have no real sexuality. As a result I guess you could also call me bi or  something, seeing as gender really has no relevance to me.


----------



## BlackRat (Dec 2, 2008)

Straight, but occasionally people assume I'm gay when they first meet me.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

I refuse to post in this thread until there's a poll up there ^


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I refuse to post in this thread until there's a poll up there ^



You just posted in this thread anyway, heh.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I refuse to post in this thread until there's a poll up there ^



Failfailfailfailfailfailfailfailfailfailfailfail...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

going offtopic in a thread is fun for the whole family!


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 2, 2008)

Aint it the truth?


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> oooh a female husky! fooled me thought you were a guy crab.


EL O EL. This, seriously made my day.

Yeah, I'm a husky but my familiar is Smokey the Bipolar Crab. His nicotine addiction gives him the power of speech and busting caps in yo'ass.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

PridedFalcon said:


> Well, I THOUGHT I was straight, but now I am leaning towards bi; thanks, FA! XD



It does that.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 2, 2008)

Stevie_Vickers said:


> Asexual. Or nonsexual. Or 'repressed'. Whatever your word is for it.
> 
> This can also be filed under 'meh', I guess. I just can't envision myself having sex, let alone in a relationship. I can't even talk to anyone on a personal level without fucking things up.



pretty much the same here. I bet having read TF stories probably did it. But I'd rather have a relationship in which I don't cause immense pain to the woman I love by making her go through childbirth...if I want children, I'm adopting. Giving children who don't have parents a chance? I'll take it.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 2, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> EL O EL. This, seriously made my day.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a husky but my familiar is Smokey the Bipolar Crab. His nicotine addiction gives him the power of speech and busting caps in yo'ass.




Hahah well you know... I guess I need to start paying more attention to text and not pics haha. 

Also I added you to my MSN. hope you dont mind.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 2, 2008)

Male, Straight, and not looking for Sex. (Abstinent, not asexual)

You knew the first, suspected the second, but when a fur says he doesn't want gratuitous sex? That's a curve ball right there.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> Hahah well you know... I guess I need to start paying more attention to text and not pics haha.
> 
> Also I added you to my MSN. hope you dont mind.


 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK, I _DO_ MIND. GAWD, WHY'D YOU HAVE TO GO DO THAT!?

Nah, it's cool.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 2, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK, I _DO_ MIND. GAWD, WHY'D YOU HAVE TO GO DO THAT!?
> 
> Nah, it's cool.




Alright, look forward to some talk time with you.


----------



## cantibro (Dec 2, 2008)

Gay, right hur.


I also feel the urge to mention how quickly threads here derail and *ahem* re-rail.

*head asplodes*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

cantibro said:


> Gay, right hur.
> 
> 
> I also feel the urge to mention how quickly threads here derail and *ahem* re-rail.
> ...


 

Oh they joy of every single internet forum in the universe...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

bi
more gay than straight, but I never show my gayness
males trying to replace women, in more than just one way, are just idiotic, in other words: girly boys

I'm a man, I act like one, only because I'm more interested into men doesn't mean to act like a girl...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, if you met me in real life, you'd never guess that I'm bi.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Well, if you met me in real life, you'd never guess that I'm bi.


same here


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

'Tis the point we were making


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

wait what? two threads o.o


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> wait what? two threads o.o


yeah this one is better
you only vote in the other one, leave and nobody doesn't give a shit anymore


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> wait what? two threads o.o


 
I was here first :3



Cheesewulf said:


> yeah this one is better
> you only vote in the other one, leave and nobody doesn't give a shit anymore


 

That is true, and it's more awesome because I created it. And I am awesome.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That is true, and it's more awesome because I created it. And I am awesome.



^this









can i have my Â£20 now?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ^this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Of course. Just allow me that hour you promised me first :3

Oh wait...No yiff on forums...Damnit!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Of course. Just allow me that hour you promised me first :3
> 
> Oh wait...No yiff on forums...Damnit!



we dont have to be on the forums ;]


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> we dont have to be on the forums ;]


 

Tell me where Poole is and I can :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q= Poole BH15, UK


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That is true, and it's more awesome because I created it. And I am awesome.



No.

No, you are not.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No.
> 
> No, you are not.


 

Just because your name says so, doesn't mean you are


----------



## Uro (Dec 3, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Just because your name says so, doesn't mean you are



I think david is right.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 3, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Just because your name says so, doesn't mean you are



Just because the moon is made out of green cheese doesn't mean that horses produce magical poo.

Anyway, David is the embodiment of awesome. If he says something's not awesome, then it's not. Got it?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Just because your name says so, doesn't mean you are



I'm not the one who gave me the nickname Mr. Awesome.



Uro said:


> I think david is right.



Thank you.


----------



## Uro (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Thank you.



No, thank you for pointing out the blatant idiocy of some of the posters here on these furry forums.
I've been taking a break recently. D:


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

theres only one way to settle this. FIGHT TO THE DEATH.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Glad to see everyone so friendly.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 3, 2008)

NAKED CAGE FIGHT


----------



## Uro (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Glad to see everyone so friendly.



Oh, you know us.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Uro said:


> Oh, you know us.


No worries then?


----------



## Uro (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No worries then?



Don't know if I would say that heheh.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

David can destroy a whole thread with a single post, that's why he's awesome


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Xaerun I heard that you are as straight as a ruler


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Uro said:


> Don't know if I would say that heheh.


I trust you. 


Cheesewulf said:


> David can destroy a whole thread with a single post, that's why he's awesome


He can do so much more than that.


David M. Awesome said:


> Hey Xaerun I heard that you are as straight as a ruler


As the great ruler: Alexander the Great


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not the one who gave me the nickname Mr. Awesome.


 Hi


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hi



I hope that you're not trying to imply that you were the one.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey Xaerun I heard that you are as straight as a ruler


D:<
You cheated.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm straight...just my damn girlfriend now lives in a different state TwT


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I hope that you're not trying to imply that you were the one.


 


Perverted Impact said:


> Did I ever tell you that Mr. Awesome is that kind of guy who shout out "I used to rape guys like you in prison!"?


?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> D:<
> You cheated.



:awesome:



Perverted Impact said:


> ?



What does that have to do with anything


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What does that have to do with anything


3 = 7, the sky is plaid, and the earth is a pizza. Dont you get his logic?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2008)

Nuff said.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 3, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> ?


Y-yeah, I fail to see the relevance.

Did I tell you that Mr. Impact was an Italian bushranger who jumped off the leaning tower of Big Ben every year, landing in the Atlantic?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Y-yeah, I fail to see the relevance.
> 
> Did I tell you that Mr. Impact was an Italian bushranger who jumped off the leaning tower of Big Ben every year, landing in the Atlantic?


Amazing. Almost as amazing as the time when he ate the magical soap and flew to Pluto.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

where he met Weegee


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> where he met Weegee


Of course, I was also waiting there too, in my powersuit, getting ready to cook some floppy disks.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 3, 2008)

Alright, lets haul it back into a reasonable level of sanity...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

but they burned, and Cheese got ninja'd


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Alright, lets haul it back into a reasonable level of sanity...


Sounds good to me.


Cheesewulf said:


> but they burned, and Cheese got ninja'd


No they didnt, they were just well done.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No they didnt, they were just well done.



DON'T DOUBT MY THEORY!!!1

D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> DON'T DOUBT MY THEORY!!!1
> 
> D:


But I was there >.</


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> But I was there >.</



you possibly were, but your powersuit had a malfunction, showing you perfectly cooked floppy discs, but in real they were burned... ask Weegee, he was there too


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you possibly were, but your powersuit had a malfunction, showing you perfectly cooked floppy discs, but in real they were burned... ask Weegee, he was there too


I think we should stop now. This could probably count as RPing on a thread.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

is this RPing?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Y-yeah, I fail to see the relevance.
> 
> Did I tell you that Mr. Impact was an Italian bushranger who jumped off the leaning tower of Big Ben every year, landing in the Atlantic?


Go away Mr. I-like-it-in-the-ass. ):<


----------



## Hikaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Awr im gay and im pround of it its nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> NAKED CAGE FIGHT



I would so go for that...are there handcuffs involved? :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I would so go for that...are there handcuffs involved? :3



How are you supposed to fight while wearing handcuffs

Edit:  Like this, duh


----------



## electmeking (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> How are you supposed to fight while wearing handcuffs



Im imagining handcuffing two people together, then give them a knife for their other hand.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> How are you supposed to fight while wearing handcuffs
> 
> Edit:  Like this, duh


Regal!!!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

For me, Asexual.


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm just confused.


----------



## Kilre (Dec 3, 2008)

Straight, but I usually don't care enough to do anything about it.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Regal!!!



No one likes Regal.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No one likes Regal.


In the first game he was part of the B-team. Lloyd is the best.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> In the first game he was part of the B-team. Lloyd is the best.



Nuh uh.  Kratos all the way.


----------



## Yaxerins (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm straight, but rather "comfortable". 
I think I may be gender confused or something, I think I'd be more comfortable if I were the opposite sex... Either that or I'm just lying to myself ;P


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nuh uh.  Kratos all the way.


Yeah, but you didnt get to use him much. And he is only the Narrator in the 2nd. Otherwise I would agree.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm heterosexual. Nobody's perfect XD....


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yeah, but you didnt get to use him much. And he is only the Narrator in the 2nd. Otherwise I would agree.



I haven't played the second one

but on my back

within my heart

he continues to live on.

Even on Derris-Kharlan he can continue to fight on!

Drilling a hole to pierce the heavens!

WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE!?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I haven't played the second one
> 
> but on my back
> 
> ...


XD Epic.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> XD Epic.



You should hear the ones Arc and I came up with. :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You should hear the ones Arc and I came up with. :3


I'd love to hear it.


----------



## sissyfoxlei (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> bi
> more gay than straight, but I never show my gayness
> males trying to replace women, in more than just one way, are just idiotic, in other words: girly boys
> 
> I'm a man, I act like one, only because I'm more interested into men doesn't mean to act like a girl...



Ever hear of someone being trans gender? Guys like you in the gay community are awesome, it's so wonderful being alienated by people with the same sexual orintation as you simply because you do it in a different way.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

sissyfoxlei said:


> Ever hear of someone being trans gender? Guys like you in the gay community are awesome, it's so wonderful being alienated by people with the same sexual orintation as you simply because you do it in a different way.



I would not consider a truly transgendered person to be a man.  If they feel like and act like a woman, I would treat them as such.  If I was homosexual and attracted to MEN and not WOMEN, I would not be sexually or otherwise interested in them at all because they are only men in concern to their genitals.

Besides, are you really a homosexual if you consider yourself to be female?


----------



## Defiant (Dec 3, 2008)

I would have to disagree with you there. I could see a gay man not thinking of himself as a woman but still being attracted to men. I see it highly possible. Hell , I may even know a few.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Defiant said:


> I could see a *gay man* not thinking of himself as a woman but still being attracted to men.



We are talking about transgendered individuals.  Pay attention to the conversation or stay the fuck out of it.


----------



## k-clements (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm confused. I mean sexually and by this thread.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No one likes Regal.


 :/


David M. Awesome said:


> Nuh uh. Kratos all the way.


 Kratos sucks and he's dead.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 4, 2008)

;o hehe why are there o many threads about this?


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 4, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Go away Mr. I-like-it-in-the-ass. ):<


I so don't.
I'm straight as a laser.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm I heard Xaerun likes it up the butt.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha right, Do you like high-pressure dicks or do you like fast thrusts?


----------



## Magikian (Dec 4, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I so don't.
> I'm straight as a laser.



No.

No you're not, I've seen your favourites.



Zanzer said:


> Hmm I heard Xaerun likes it up the butt.



From who?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> :/
> 
> Kratos sucks and he's dead.



No

That's Zelos (in the non-canon ending >_> )



Zanzer said:


> ;o hehe why are there o many threads about this?



Furries, that's why.



Xaerun said:


> I so don't.
> I'm straight as a laser.



Oh hi.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No
> 
> That's Zelos (in the non-canon ending >_> )


But everyone goes by the canon way.Also Kratos is a bad rival/dad


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No one likes Regal.


this

also, Genis and Presea are awesome


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> But everyone goes by the canon way.Also Kratos is a bad rival/dad



Kratos is the best fuck you



Cheesewulf said:


> this
> 
> also, Genis and Presea are awesome



My brain switched the G and P.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, right you sewing machine .... ;-)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> My brain switched the G and P.


oh you


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> this
> 
> also, Genis and Presea are awesome


 I like Regal, and it's Genius not Genis >_>. Also *Genius to Lloyd* "I hate humans, but I like you." 


David M. Awesome said:


> Kratos is the best fuck you


 Leon/Judas is better.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I like Regal, and it's Genius not Genis >_>. Also *Genius to Lloyd* "I hate humans, but I like you."
> 
> Leon/Judas is better.



Stuff if, jipjop boy, it's Genis.  Genius is not a name.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

He's called Genius because he's very smart. Also Raine > Refill


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> He's called Genius because he's very smart. Also Raine > Refill


hmm his name is Genis for he is a Genius?
And I already knew about Raine being Refill


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> He's called Genius because he's very smart. Also Raine > Refill



His parents must have hated him, then.


----------



## Azure (Dec 4, 2008)

So this has turned into the afternoon Weeaboo discussion thread?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

D:<

...

Yes.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 4, 2008)

As if you had a problem with that. ;-)


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 4, 2008)

Bi, leaning towards gay.....

I've always kinda liked girls, but I always seem to look at M/M yiff all day....I can't really decide...


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 4, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ha right, Do you like high-pressure dicks or do you like fast thrusts?


Both at once, the question is who delivers them.



Magikian said:


> No.
> 
> No you're not, I've seen your favourites.


Uh... I don't know how they got there. My friend must have put them there. I only like them for the artistic quality.



David M. Awesome said:


>


GAH.
I'm as straight as the line x=y


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 4, 2008)

Last time you told me the faved pics were already there when you got the account ...


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 4, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Last time you told me the faved pics were already there when you got the account ...


Uh... um... right, I got the account from my friend. It's true!


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 4, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Uh right, I got the account from my friend. It's true!



Aaaah. ^^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone you want!


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 4, 2008)

Pansexual and happily in a relationship


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

This thread is made of awesome. Now you guys and girls say it.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> GAH.
> I'm as straight as the line x=y
















Ren-Raku said:


> This thread is made of awesome. Now you guys and girls say it.



You know what, you're not even allowed to use that word anymore.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You know what, you're not even allowed to use that word anymore.


Xaerun cant win ^_^;

Sorry Xaerun.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Xaerun cant win ^_^;
> 
> Sorry Xaerun.



Who the hell do you think I am?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who the hell do you think I am?


Sir David M. Awesome, of the far off land of Arizona.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who the hell do you think I am?


 Shirley Fennes?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, one could say, I'm sexually attracted to my reflection. :3
And peepee.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who the hell do you think I am?


g-God?


----------



## bozzles (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm straight.


----------



## ProgramFiles (Dec 4, 2008)

Same


----------



## bozzles (Dec 4, 2008)

ProgramFiles said:


> Same


I was lying.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 4, 2008)

David M awesome , in reply to your reply to me. Eat a dick! NO need to be such as ass? Is there? You seem full of yourself. DO you need to go take a shit?
   I have been reading through and paying attention.  WHats your problem man?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Defiant said:


> David M awesome , in reply to your reply to me. Eat a dick! NO need to be such as ass? Is there?





David M. Awesome said:


> We are talking about transgendered individuals.  Pay attention to the conversation or stay the fuck out of it.



This one?  Don't your quote buttons work?

Well, next time you'll read what I said more carefully so that I won't have to yell at you again, now won't you? 

Edit:



Defiant said:


> You seem full of yourself. DO you need to go take a shit?
> I have been reading through and paying attention.  WHats your problem man?



No need to be such an ass, dude. :mrgreen:  What's your problem?

Doesn't look to me like you've been paying very good attention if you mistook homosexuals for transgenders. 8)


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

Trannies are awesome.  Homos are gay.  HAWHAWHAW.

Nylak really needs sleep now.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak , you rock!  hehehe
  David , when this topic go from sexuality to transgender completely?


----------



## MayDay (Dec 4, 2008)

Defiant said:


> David , when this topic go from sexuality to transgender completely?



Who cares? Notice how every furry forum thread ends up talking about something else. 


Let's talk about cheese. Who likes cheese?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Defiant said:


> David , when this topic go from sexuality to transgender completely?



Right here:



Cheesewulf said:


> bi
> more gay than straight, but I never show my gayness
> *males trying to replace women, in more than just one way, are just idiotic, in other words: girly boys
> 
> I'm a man, I act like one, only because I'm more interested into men doesn't mean to act like a girl...*


*



sissyfoxlei said:



			Ever hear of someone being trans gender? Guys like you in the gay community are awesome, it's so wonderful being alienated by people with the same sexual orintation as you simply because you do it in a different way.

Click to expand...




David M. Awesome said:



			I would not consider a truly transgendered person to be a man.  If they feel like and act like a woman, I would treat them as such.  If I was homosexual and attracted to MEN and not WOMEN, I would not be sexually or otherwise interested in them at all because they are only men in concern to their genitals.

Besides, are you really a homosexual if you consider yourself to be female?
		
Click to expand...

*
These are the three posts which are relevant to the transgendered discussion.

The third one is the one which you responded to, suddenly talking about homosexuality again when that particular conversation was about transgenders, and _not _homosexuality.

Immediately afterward, the topic shifted back to sexuality in general.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

I dislike cheese 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na0mYSFPoCU

Yo' snorlax fucking owns! 8O


----------



## MayDay (Dec 4, 2008)

That video made my day^^

...And I hate blue cheese


----------



## AlexX (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who the hell do you think I am?


Is that a Gurren Lagann referance? Because you're quite worthy of your name if it is...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Is that a Gurren Lagann referance? Because you're quite worthy of your name if it is...



Have you never read any of my posts on this site before?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

It just takes some of us longer than others to realize your awesomeness.  Don't blame them, they can't help it.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> It just takes some of us longer than others to realize your awesomeness.  Don't blame them, they can't help it.



<3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> It just takes some of us longer than others to realize your awesomeness.  Don't blame them, they can't help it.


guess I'm one of em...wasnt here long enought to see how awesome he is, he at Badass Bitchslapper in my book


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm straight when it comes to IRL girls, but guys that are non-anthro/don't even really look like humans and just have a cock turn me on. Examples: Olimar, (the guy in my current avatar) Bowser Jr, Koopa males, etc. 

But like I said, real guys or even things that anatomically look like a guy gross me out.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Olimar porn? D:

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> I'm straight when it comes to IRL girls, but guys that are non-anthro/don't even really look like humans and just have a cock turn me on. Examples: Olimar, (the guy in my current avatar) Bowser Jr, Koopa males, etc.
> 
> But like I said, real guys or even things that anatomically look like a guy gross me out.


...my mind broke...OH GAWD NO ONE 34 OLIMAR FOR THE LOVE OF GAWD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

So David, Doing anything right now?

Lol, Olimar porn


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Not really.


----------



## Marw (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm bisexual :3


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You know what, you're not even allowed to use that word anymore.


Gah! I can't win!
I'm as straight as the "|" character on your keyboard.



Silibus said:


> Xaerun cant win ^_^;
> 
> Sorry Xaerun.


I'll damn well try.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Olimar porn? D:
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU







YOU GUYS DON'T HAVE IMAGE EMBEDDING HERE?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


RRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGEEE


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not really.


 >:/


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Gah! I can't win!
> I'm as straight as the "|" character on your keyboard.


...well on my keyboard I lost the I key so I replaced it with the J key...


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Gah! I can't win!
> I'm as straight as the "|" character on your keyboard.



You know that "|" looks like a penis.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...well on my keyboard I lost the I key so I replaced it with the J key...


That's not the letter I.
It's Shift+\



Magikian said:


> You know that "|" looks like a penis.


Only to you. Fag.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> YOU GUYS DON'T HAVE IMAGE EMBEDDING HERE?
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> ...



Doesn't look like you were trying to embed an image?

What were you expecting? :\



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...well on my keyboard I lost the I key so I replaced it with the J key...



That's not an I, it's a shifted \, |


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Doesn't look like you were trying to embed an image?
> 
> What were you expecting? :\
> 
> ...



I used


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> I used  tags and they got completely butt-fucked and cummed in before getting wiped completely form existence.[/quote]
> 
> Use the little image icon at the top of the text box to insert an image via its url, or just copy/paste the image directly into the text box.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Olimar porn? D:
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Oh I see how the image embed works, anyway, as a response:


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> YOU GUYS DON'T HAVE IMAGE EMBEDDING HERE?
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> ...


Going off topic is BAD.
You are BAD.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Going off topic is BAD.
> You are BAD.


 
Nigga please.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Nigga please.


My rebuttal can be summed up thus:


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Only to you. Fag.



You weren't calling me that last night. ;D


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Going off topic is BAD.
> You are BAD.



You should see the forums I go to.

*Clearly serious topic is posted*


*just the right trollish user comes in at the right time*

*"COCKS"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Only to you. Fag.


Yet, This is coming from the same guy that wants two dicks in his ass.What a fag


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You weren't calling me that last night. ;D


Look. I only called you my stallion because that was the name written on my hand! It had no connection to you whatsoever.



MetalKoopa said:


> You should see the forums I go to.
> 
> *Clearly serious topic is posted*
> 
> ...


Is it this one?
LOLPENIS



Perverted Impact said:


> Yet, This is coming from the same guy that wants two dicks in his ass.What a fag


It'th totally thtraight.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yet, This is coming from the same guy that wants two dicks in his ass.What a fag



The only dick going in my ass, and/or the only ass my dick is going into is  Olimar's (Or a girlfriend's ass).


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Look. I only called you my stallion because that was the name written on my hand! It had no connection to you whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Is it this one?
> LOLPENIS



No, it's called YouchewPoop. And yes, I saw "LOLPENIS"



Also, there might be a guy who used to go on Youchew forums that some of you may know by "WOLFIE THE FOX/WOLFIE."

I dunno, but he has an obsession with Disney's Foxy Robin Hood


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Use the little image icon at the top of the text box to insert an image via its url, or just copy/paste the image directly into the text box.



What icons?



Perverted Impact said:


> Yet, This is coming from the same guy that wants two dicks in his ass.What a fag



Why, that's 2/3 of a waitwait Butt!



MetalKoopa said:


> The only dick going in my ass, and/or the only ass my dick is going into is  Olimar's (Or a girlfriend's ass).



Gross.  Seriously.  He's tiny, dude, like an ant.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> It'th totally thtraight.


Put a cock in it.  


MetalKoopa said:


> The only dick going in my ass, and/or the only ass my dick is going into is Olimar's (Or a girlfriend's ass).


 Oh. 

MY.

God.
I'm weep'n right now.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Look. I only called you my stallion because that was the name written on my hand! It had no connection to you whatsoever.



Suuuuure it doesn't.

Besides, you loved it last night anyway.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What icons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that. I'm saying if he were the size of a small boy (LOL THAT SOUNDS SICK) /midget height.

Also, I love how a lot of you are on a site where the idea is to have fetishes for animals/non-humans, but where human-like characters are viewed as gross.

Lol.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> I know that. I'm saying if he were the size of a small boy (LOL THAT SOUNDS SICK) /midget height.
> 
> Also, I love how a lot of you are on a site where the idea is to have fetishes for animals/non-humans, but where human-like characters are viewed as gross.
> 
> Lol.



Fuck in hell, flesh fag D:<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Suuuuure it doesn't.
> 
> Besides, you loved it last night anyway.


 After all, You _did _tied him up and spooge'd him.


MetalKoopa said:


> I know that. I'm saying if he were the size of a small boy (LOL THAT SOUNDS SICK) /midget height.
> 
> Also, I love how a lot of you are on a site where the idea is to have fetishes for animals/non-humans, but where human-like characters are viewed as gross.
> 
> Lol.


 Olimar is gross, Just look at him


----------



## archemedes_rex (Dec 5, 2008)

One of the plusses about being a straight furry is that your gay furry friends can hook you up with a girlfriend. (just watch out for the ren-fest furry chicks, they own swords).


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> After all, You _did _tied him up and spooge'd him.
> 
> Olimar is gross, Just look at him



But he's cute! Look at dat butt :3







\


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

archemedes_rex said:


> One of the plusses about being a straight furry is that your gay furry friends can hook you up with a girlfriend. (just watch out for the ren-fest furry chicks, they own swords).


*revelation*...thats actually how I met my girlfriend @_@...and the gays always seem to hook someone up with the right person...>.>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> But he's cute! Look at dat butt :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude WTF, His head is bigger than his......Wait, Oh god.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

....QUICK SOMEONE CHANGE THE SUBJECT!


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

SO WHO LIKES CHEESE.  O_O


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> SO WHO LIKES CHEESE.  O_O


...american, swiss or Cheddar?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *revelation*...thats actually how I met my girlfriend @_@...and the gays always seem to hook someone up with the right person...>.>


 
I dunno if it's me or anything but it seems like most of these gay relationships are stuck on a superficial, and sometimes as well as conditional, level, that it's more of clinging-together relationship because they have those 'gay' characteristics in common.

I dunno, just a rambling thought.


----------



## Tweek (Dec 5, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I dunno if it's me or anything but it seems like most of these gay relationships are stuck on a superficial, and sometimes as well as conditional, level, that it's more of clinging-together relationship because they have those 'gay' characteristics in common.



Depends on how taboo it is in the area. Like here for instance, unless you go through a friend, go to a sketchy club or find an obvious person, you will never find anyone, ever. Same goes for others in the same situation. And the longer someone goes without love and companionship, the more likely they are to latch on to the first person they find solace in, blindly hoping that they will feel something, anything past lust towards them. It rarely works and the way society is right now, nothing's changing anytime soon. It boils down to loneliness causing clouded judgement.

Not like *I'd* know anything about this. :roll:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

I still can't believe this one messed up and didn't post a poll...But at least this one's got more posts, therefore it's better :3


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Suuuuure it doesn't.
> 
> Besides, you loved it last night anyway.


I may have. But that's 'cause I was so drugged up (thanks to you) and drunk (thanks to me) I didn't realise what I was doing. In fact, I still don't.



Perverted Impact said:


> After all, You _did _tied him up and spooge'd him.


It was my idea, I think.



MetalKoopa said:


> But he's cute! Look at dat butt :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to slap you so hard your grandchildren's cheeks fall off.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun, kiss meh!


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Xaerun, kiss meh!


*raises an eyebrow*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> SO WHO LIKES CHEESE.  O_O


I LIKE ME

oh and:





THAT'S A FUCKING BUTT!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> *raises an eyebrow*


 

That's not how to kiss :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> It was my idea, I think.


No, It was him. 


Cheesewulf said:


> oh and:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's abit better, But it's not as good as this.



>_>


----------



## Scurrow (Dec 5, 2008)

I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> THAT'S A FUCKING BUTT!



I'd hit it.

Falco's is better, though.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'd hit it.
> 
> Falco's is better, though.



Theyre both great.

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=223


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'd hit it.
> 
> Falco's is better, though.



I already have, bitchslap |3

Falco, meh


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

archemedes_rex said:


> just watch out for the Ren-Raku fest



Whut?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Whut?



You're only reading what you want to see.

Hey Ren, Lets yiff.


See! you just did it again.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> You're only reading what you want to see.
> 
> Hey Ren, Lets yiff.
> 
> ...



Oh indeed that is what I wanna see :3 You can be the master tonight


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh indeed that is what I wanna see :3 You can be the master tonight



Cool, but I'm more the submissive type. I'll be in bed within the next few minutes in case you're looking for me.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> Truth be told kissing is as far as most of "bi" females in highschool will ever go.  Cause it is part of the in thing to do.




I hate people who do it for the attention.

DEMON FANG! *9999*

-_-()


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Cool, but I'm more the submissive type. I'll be in bed within the next few minutes in case you're looking for me.



If you're lucky, I may take your cb3k off :3 If you're unlucky, you'll just live to regret it, and it will be painful to sit :3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> If you're lucky, I may take your cb3k off :3 If you're unlucky, you'll just live to regret it, and it will be painful to sit :3



 I don't like pain


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I don't like pain



*stuffs mouth with cotton wool and ass with 3 vibrators set to MAX*


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok that kind of pain is more tolerable! I just hope no one asks why I'm walking funny tomorrow. Mind if I borrow the vibrators? goodnight.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Ok that kind of pain is more tolerable! I just hope no one asks why I'm walking funny tomorrow. Mind if I borrow the vibrators? goodnight.



Don't worry, they won't. And of course, if you use them. G'night Snowy xxx


----------



## jrwenzel (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, this thread came unglued faster than a cheap pair of shoresâ€¦

Straight, creative, talented, good looking (Iâ€™ve been told) , highly intelligent and bored out of my freaking skull for contributing to the rolling hairball that this thread has degenerated into.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 5, 2008)

straight... might be leaning bi... have yet to find out...


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Falco and Fox?


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM







NO


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

Bi, leaning both ways... sort of. 

(I'm a greedy bastard, I need all things) ;3


----------



## Tweek (Dec 6, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Bi, leaning both ways... sort of.
> 
> (I'm a greedy bastard, I need all things) ;3



There is no black and white where sex is concerned. If someone says there is, then its because they've pigeonholed themselves into a specific sexual identity that meets their needs. Being bi doesn't make you greedy, I don't care what anyone has to say.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Bi, leaning both ways... sort of.
> 
> (I'm a greedy bastard, I need all things) ;3


I dont consider myself greedy, but I am 50-50 bi. Both sides have their ups and downs.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

Lol, well, I know I'm greedy and it's not unlike me to call my bi friends "greedy" when I'm bored. 

But, no, I don't actually think bi=greedy, it was just a play on my personality.


----------



## Tweek (Dec 6, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Lol, well, I know I'm greedy and it's not unlike me to call my bi friends "greedy" when I'm bored.
> 
> But, no, I don't actually think bi=greedy, it was just a play on my personality.



I was just afraid you were saying that because enough people had told you that you were in all seriousness, because some people really believe such silly things


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

Tweek said:


> I was just afraid you were saying that because enough people had told you that you were in all seriousness, because some people really believe such silly things


 
Ah, no, no no.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Lol, well, I know I'm greedy and it's not unlike me to call my bi friends "greedy" when I'm bored.
> 
> But, no, I don't actually think bi=greedy, it was just a play on my personality.



Exactly my thoughts and actions. I do joke that I am greedy though, so it's all okay.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> Falco and Fox?
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> NO



You're in the wrong part of the hood to be wearing those colours, nigger.



PriestRevan said:


> Bi, leaning both ways... sort of.
> 
> (I'm a greedy bastard, I need all things) ;3



I would like to see someone literally lean in more than one direction at once in real life.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would like to see someone literally lean in more than one direction at once in real life.



Go read about the medieval times. A good axe and it's more than possible


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would like to see someone literally lean in more than one direction at once in real life.


 

It's called an MMF threesome...


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> It's called an MMF threesome...



Why not MMFF fourseome? Give the gal a chance too


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Why not MMFF fourseome? Give the gal a chance too


 

That would be made of awesome.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> It's called an MMF threesome...



I meant physically. :roll:


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I meant physically. :roll:



I gave an example already


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I gave an example already



Huh

How did I miss that post


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Huh
> 
> How did I miss that post



too drastic of a way for your subconsciousn?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Huh
> 
> How did I miss that post


 Becuase your to busy haeting


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

orgy?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Becuase your to busy haeting



What's with the new avatar

You have become a big talking belly in my head

Seriously it almost looks like a face


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What's with the new avatar
> 
> You have become a big talking belly in my head
> 
> Seriously it almost looks like a face


 Oh yeah Mission Complete


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What's with the new avatar
> 
> You have become a big talking belly in my head
> 
> Seriously it almost looks like a face



It's a new depiction of Zanzer... It doesn't even have boobs...

What trauma..


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> It's a new depiction of Zanzer... It doesn't even have boobs...
> 
> What trauma..



I know right


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know right


 So you want the boobs back?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

we rather have boobs...not moobs


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> So you want the boobs back?



|:C


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> we rather have boobs...not moobs


no

his belly is smexy


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> |:C


 lolwut?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Whatever you had before, Plz. ):


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Whatever you had before, Plz. ):


 No D:<


----------



## Ra lord (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Why not MMFF fourseome? Give the gal a chance too


Sounds like lots of fun!

OFFTOPIC!: I am eating cold Scrambled eggs... not as good as I hoped it would be.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> No D:<



YOU MUST! FOR THE SAKE OF THE BOOBS!


----------



## Ra lord (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> YOU MUST! FOR THE SAKE OF THE BOOBS!


BOOBIES! DO WANT!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> YOU MUST! FOR THE SAKE OF THE BOOBS!


fuck no


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> YOU MUST! FOR THE SAKE OF THE BOOBS!


NO! You lot had your chance no more boobies 

Moobs FTW


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> No D:<


Why not? )':


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why not? )':


 Becuase Moobs are more sexy and cute. 

My milkshake bring all the boys to yard.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'll go fuck myself



fix'd D:



Zanzer said:


> NO! You lot had your chance no more boobies
> 
> Moobs FTW



I had? When?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> fix'd D:
> 
> 
> 
> I had? When?


 Lots of time for about 2months D:


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Lots of time for about 2months D:



And you know how I aprecciated the boobs D:

Just not you groping me >.>


----------



## Ra lord (Dec 6, 2008)

What the hell ore Moobs? Man Boobs?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> And you know how I aprecciated the boobs D:
> 
> Just not you groping me >.>


  Oh. 


*Jiggles belly* But I am teh sex now


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Becuase Moobs are more sexy and cute.
> 
> My milkshake bring all the boys to yard.


....
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1732447/


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> fix'd D:


oh you



> *Jiggles belly* But I am teh sex now


<3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

ITT: moobs.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ....
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1732447/


AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh you
> 
> 
> <3


 *dances topless on a tablet*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> *Jiggles belly* But I am teh sex now



No... YOU'RE NOT DX



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ....
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1732447/



Oh my, that's awesome XD


----------



## Ra lord (Dec 6, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ITT: moobs.


 
Thought so.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> No... YOU'RE NOT DX
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, that's awesome XD


 YES I AM XD 

And yus that video is teh awesome


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

I WIN


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> *Jiggles belly* But I am teh sex now


 MY. GOD. kill it. ):


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *dances topless on a tablet*


*girly weee*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> MY. GOD. kill it. ):


 

NO! *slaps You with his belly* :evil:


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> *girly weee*


 *throws t-shirt at you*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *throws t-shirt at you*


...
*gets a marker and draw a face on said belly*
there...now I can tolerate it =3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...
> *gets a marker and draw a face on said belly*
> there...now I can tolerate it =3


 haha epic *makes the face look lime it's talking*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *throws t-shirt at you*


yay I got a shirt from a shirtless guy! D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Die in_ flames!_


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yay I got a shirt from a shirtless guy! D:



who saod it was his?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Die in_ flames!_


ZANZER IS MY BISHIE *smacks you with his sword*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> who saod it was his?


 *Belly flops onto Szopa*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> haha epic *makes the face look lime it's talking*


XD, its the best to do with big belleh, draw a face on it.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Now why are we talking about me belly.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

This topic: No.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Now why are we talking about me belly.


you said you're teh sex nao


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> This topic: No.


ok...new topic
why no one can get Shenzi's fine ass


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ok...new topic
> why no one can get Shenzi's fine ass


*Swishes tail* 

Cuz it belongs to szopaw.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> This topic: No.



Which topic? Zanzer's fursona severe lack of boobs?

Also, ohmai, I'm flattered.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> ZANZER IS MY BISHIE *smacks you with his sword*


Perish of the flames of _darkness_! D:<


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Which topic? Zanzer's fursona severe lack of boobs?


That too


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> That too



There was another one?


Also, if your ass belonged to me, I'd have it right here... You're just using me as a cockblock...


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> There was another one?
> 
> 
> Also, if your ass belonged to me, I'd have it right here... You're just using me as a cockblock...


  get in there Szopa


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Also, if your ass belonged to me, I'd have it right here... You're just using me as a cockblock...


Nuuu, I'm just using you as a temporary boyfriend till Master comes home.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Nuuu, I'm just using you as a temporary boyfriend till Master comes home.



oh, right, that too 
'temporary'...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Perish of the flames of _darkness_! D:<










> oh, right, that too :sad:
> 'temporary'... :sad:


haha


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> oh, right, that too
> 'temporary'...


It's an everyday thing though. Since he works a lot. And because I refuse to go to the gym with him.

Me = bad slave


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> oh, right, that too
> 'temporary'...


 Awwww *hugs the wolf plushie*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It's an everyday thing though. Since he works a lot. And because I refuse to go to the gym with him.
> 
> Me = bad slave



My avatar has a suiting expression...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> My avatar has a suiting expression...


Aw. *huggles the wolfie* In all honesty I don't think this will last much longer. >.>


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Aw. *huggles the wolfie* In all honesty I don't think this will last much longer. >.>



You don't like me anymore?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

females are so cruel
be gay, be happy


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You don't like me anymore?


I was talking about my Master. >.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> *Swishes tail*
> 
> Cuz it belongs to szopaw.


damn *sips tea*
still...I could get ass but dont want it...god damn fur fags on SL...leave me the fuck alone and no I dont want to effing yiff...do people in real life go to strangers for ...wait...yes...yes they do go to strangers to have sex.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> females are so cruel
> be gay, be happy



And men are insensitive. And those who are not, in most cases are feminine enough to have a vagoo, so no difference. And I would prefer the vagoon... ;/



Shenzi said:


> I was talking about my Master. >.>



Oh, right. * discretely wishes him a quick and painful leave* >.>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


>


 Takes this, Move, Get out of my sight!



Zanzer said:


> Awwww *hugs the wolf plushie*


 *Cocks out his gun* don't touch him! >:O


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> *Cocks out his gun* don't touch him! >:O


wat


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> *Cocks out his gun* don't touch him! >:O


*grins evilly* C'mon, we can share...


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> wat



Seconded... What's his problem?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Takes this, Move, Get out of my sight!
> 
> 
> *Cocks out his gun* don't touch him! >:O


 I touch him when ever  I want. Or I will sit on you


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

....you sick freak.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> I touch him when ever  I want. Or I will sit on you



And he has my personal permission to do so...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Takes this, Move, Get out of my sight!
> 
> 
> *Cocks out his gun* don't touch him! >:O


*gets Combat shotgun* now everyone put down  ya weapons...or I dont have to start Neutering the old fashion way.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> And he has my personal permission to do so...


 *hugs* Thank you.  *sits on Perverted Impact face with his fat ass*


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

Nuuuu, I want a szopaw for Christmas! D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Pancake!

this thread is now about pancakes


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Nuuuu, I want a szopaw for Christmas! D:



why 'Nuuuuu'? Who said you can't?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> why 'Nuuuuu'? Who said you can't?


REALLY??? *snuggles*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> REALLY??? *snuggles*


 D'awww


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> REALLY??? *snuggles*



Also, I should have said "You can the more" XD 
Sorry Zanz, but she's even higher in the hierarchy


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Also, I shouldhave said "You can the more" XD
> Sorry Zanz, but she's even higher in the hierarchy


 Ooooo  It doesn't bother me.   I has somebody eles.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *hugs* Thank you. *sits on Perverted Impact face with his fat ass*


BARE IT'S FANGS!




*bites Zanzer's ass*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

topic steal
its now about how many of us is getting ass, virtual and real....either way I'm getting none -_-


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> topic steal
> its now about how many of us is getting ass, virtual and real....either way I'm getting none -_-



Me neither, Shenzi is just teasing the hell out of me


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Nuuu, I'm just using you as a temporary boyfriend till Master comes home.



What other kind of boyfriend is there? :B



Cheesewulf said:


> Pancake!
> 
> this thread is now about pancakes



*PANCAKE TIME!*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *PANCAKE TIME!*


lawl xD


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What other kind of boyfriend is there? :B



LOL, so there's only the boyfriend and the Master? Unless he becomes one?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What other kind of boyfriend is there? :B
> 
> 
> 
> *PANCAKE TIME!*



NO...its Hammer Time!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> LOL, so there's only the boyfriend and the Master? Unless he becomes one?


no just Quicky and the bed breaker


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no just Quicky and the bed breaker



Yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Yes, that's what I meant.


then again I have a master but I dont serve in traditional pet status, just more like a guard dog of someone's harem.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> then again I have a master but I dont serve in traditional pet status, just more like a guard dog of someone's harem.



That's more of an owner than a master then.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

I like being a pet, but this particular master is not very appeasing. 

Szopaw would make a good master I bet. Cept when I ask if I should do something he'd be all like, "Uh...I dunno. Go stand over there or something."


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I like being a pet, but this particular master is not very appeasing.
> 
> Szopaw would make a good master I bet. Cept when I ask if I should do something he'd be all like, "Uh...I dunno. Go stand over there or something."


 xD lulz.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I like being a pet, but this particular master is not very appeasing.
> 
> Szopaw would make a good master I bet. Cept when I ask if I should do something he'd be all like, "Uh...I dunno. Go stand over there or something."



So it's more like a master/pet rather than a master/slave relationship? Ã´O


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I like being a pet, but this particular master is not very appeasing.
> 
> Szopaw would make a good master I bet. Cept when I ask if I should do something he'd be all like, "Uh...I dunno. Go stand over there or something."



As my father used to say "You're bored? Strip and guard your clothes" 

Also, there would always be something to do, I'm an imaginative man XD


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> So it's more like a master/pet rather than a master/slave relationship? Ã´O


Depends on what the master wants really.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

BTW, Shenzi, you don't want to talk to us on IRC anymore?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> BTW, Shenzi, you don't want to talk to us on IRC anymore?


My computer was going so slow I couldn't stay on.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Depends on what the master wants really.



I see. So you are pretty flexible in those roleplays. ;-)


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> My computer was going so slow I couldn't stay on.



So IM's and chats are lagging yuor comp? Too bad...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> So IM's and chats are lagging yuor comp? Too bad...


Yeah...but I can still talk to you on the forums <3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> I see. So you are pretty flexible in those roleplays. ;-)


You are correct. ^.^


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You are correct. ^.^


HOOOW FLEXABLE?


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You are correct. ^.^



Hmm, well, if you like it ... ;-)
Master/slave relationships are kinda creepy for me (I'd simply refuse to give myself away that far), I guess I'd stick to the more liberal master/pet stuff.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> HOOOW FLEXABLE?



Apparently enough to eat her own cake XD

And I agree with WarMock, being a pet is one, but being a slave is disturbing.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Apparently enough to eat her own cake XD


 mmmmmm Cake.. Im hungry.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> mmmmmm Cake.. Im hungry.


it's a lie

I had pizza... again D:


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> it's a lie
> 
> I had pizza... again D:


 *steals your pizza*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> it's a lie
> 
> I had pizza... again D:



I AM N... Oh, wait, I'm not a cake anymore...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> And I agree with WarMock, being a pet is one, but being a slave is disturbing.


Well _excuse me_ for having such a fetish. >.>


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Well _excuse me_ for having such a fetish. >.>


 Awww  Everybody has thier own fetish. I have wierder ones xD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *steals your pizza*


you stole a half digested out of my stomach

bastard! D:


> Awww :grin: Everybody has thier own fetish. I have wierder ones xD


none can compete with mine


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Well _excuse me_ for having such a fetish. >.>



Nobody blames you for having it shenzi. It's your decision. If you like it - no problem. It's just not quite MY taste, but that doesn't mean anything. ;-)


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you stole a half digested out of my stomach
> 
> bastard! D:
> 
> none can compete with mine


 I'm like that with food Mmmmm


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Well _excuse me_ for having such a fetish. >.>


I feel the same I dont mind being a pet, nor a slave (was one for a year cause lost a bet). In the end it depends on the master =3


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Well _excuse me_ for having such a fetish. >.>



but you said you're a pet, not a slave...?

Bah, whatever DX


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

since this thread is about sexualitiy, and sexuality is connected to fetishes, tell us what are your fetishes :3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> since this thread is about sexualitiy, and sexuality is connected to fetishes, tell us what are your fetishes :3


 I'm Nockysexual.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> since this thread is about sexualitiy, and sexuality is connected to fetishes, tell us what are your fetishes :3



I have a Shenzi fetish.

*highfives Zanzer XD*


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a chocolate fetish. *eyes szo*

In all seriousness, I have a raging lolicon fetish, but I also hate children with a passion, so it balances out...strangely.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

I think my Girlfriend killed my fetishes... @_@ its been 10 months guys...10 EFFING MONTHS since my last fun session TwT...I may have just become sterile


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I have a Shenzi fetish.
> 
> *highfives Zanzer XD*


 *highfives back and gropes him*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I have a chocolate fetish. *eyes szo*



Sorry, the new avatar is so sweet the chocolate became jelous and went away >.>


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Sorry, the new avatar is so sweet the chocolate became jelous and went away >.>


Then I'll just have to eat the wolfie....


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Then I'll just have to eat the wolfie....


 Mmmm Vore.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Then I'll just have to eat the wolfie....



Seeing as a hyena would be most likely able to eat a woofle... Please don't D8

Not in the lethal sense at least.

Besides, would you eat something this cute...? look at it's sad, pleading eyes, could you?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm going to leave to draw a picture of me eating szo's avatar, brb


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Seeing as a hyena would be most likely able to eat a woofle... Please don't D8
> 
> Not in the lethal sense at least.
> 
> Besides, would you eat something this cute...? look at it's sad, pleading eyes, could you?


 I would cause the dragon in me would say I can.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> LOL, so there's only the boyfriend and the Master? Unless he becomes one?








This is the only Master that I want to hear about.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Seeing as a hyena would be most likely able to eat a woofle... Please don't D8
> 
> Not in the lethal sense at least.
> 
> Besides, would you eat something this cute...? look at it's sad, pleading eyes, could you?


  D'aww it's so cute *throws Szopa at Shenzi*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is the only Master that I want to hear about.


 Doctor who fetish.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a Terry Bogard fetish


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Besides, would you eat something this cute...? look at it's sad, pleading eyes, could you?



It's so cute I want to give it a hug <3


----------



## Thatch (Dec 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm going to leave to draw a picture of me eating szo's avatar, brb



But.. But.. That's just awful D: Take all the chocolate you want, I have plenty, just leave the woofle be D8


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> But.. But.. That's just awful D: Take all the chocolate you want, I have plenty, just leave the woofle be D8


 *sits on you* I'll hide you.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> *sits on you* I'll hide you.


D:


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> D:


 Feeling left out?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> since this thread is about sexualitiy, and sexuality is connected to fetishes, tell us what are your fetishes :3


 
PastrySexual.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Feeling left out?


yeah


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 6, 2008)

500get?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 6, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> 500get?


nope


----------

